# anything to speed healing of a sprained ankle?



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I gotta go to town Monday for groceries and dog food so wondering if anything I can get. I am starting on second week after 3rd degree ankle sprain. The doc just said keep off the foot, put on a velcro splint, and handed me set of crutches. He didnt listen when I told him I didnt need the narcotic pain perscription so I just didnt bother having that filled (some people must be real wimps about pain). Much as I would like to spend 24/7 with my foot elevated and have a domestic slave to peel grapes for my bemusement, and another playing the harp in the background, that isnt the way my lifestyle is set up. Its me alone with herd of cats and 3 dogs and no helpers. If I and they want water and food and heat then I have to use the sprained appendage.

Oh didnt help that after i got back from hospital, I found myself getting a cold....


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I did a royal number on mine the first week in August. It helped to soak it in really really hot water with Epsom salts and hydrogen peroxide. I also bought some horse liniment at the feed store and it helps to put that on, wrap it in Ace and then wear the very attractive black Velcro splint that I bought at the grocery store. My boss told me to buy some liniment with DMSO, but my feed store didn't have it and I didn't ever get around to looking for it elsewhere. He said it did wonders for his Achilles tendon problem, though. 

It's hard to stay off of it, I know, but try to do so as much as you can. 

Oh, I also had a stylin' section of 2X2 to hobble around on for a while. It hurt my arm, but it did take the weight off of my ankle. 

sympathies,
hollym


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

See if you can get some comfrey leaves. Pour boiling water over them, leave until they wilt, then apply them direct, as hot as you can bear, to the affected area. Leave until the leaves begin to feel prickly, then replace with more soaked leaves. Repeat for about 20 minutes. You can do this several times a day. It really helps.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The hospital didnt ask where I wanted to buy splint and crutches, they just handed them to me, well nurse installed the splint and then handed me the crutches as they wheeled me out. Like pulling teeth to even get doc to talk to me, he was too busy filling in forms on computer screen he was wheeling around. He seemed surprised I tried talking to him, kinda like if he were working on a car and the carburetor said hello.... I never did get a price out of them, so expecting the worst when I finally get a bill. The American medical system is screwed up so bad it isnt even funny. My ankle was very swollen so I didnt know if it was broken or just sprained, thats the only reason I went to hospital in first place. I knew I'd really damage it if it was broken.

Liniment huh, hadnt even heard the term in lot years. Ok, I get my dog and cat food at TSC, will look there. Already been using epsom salt soak. Wish I had a big tub, but have to settle for soaking foot in a bucket.

No way to stay off my foot. There is nobody else to do chores, its either me or everybody suffers. One of occupational hazards of being a hermit with animals. Not sure what I'd do with worse injury or sickness where it was just absolutely impossible for me to move around.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

culpeper said:


> See if you can get some comfrey leaves. Pour boiling water over them, leave until they wilt, then apply them direct, as hot as you can bear, to the affected area. Leave until the leaves begin to feel prickly, then replace with more soaked leaves. Repeat for about 20 minutes. You can do this several times a day. It really helps.


I used to have a big bed of comfrey when I lived in Michigan. I brought some starts but they died out after year or so, couldnt deal with the annual summer drought down here it seemed. No idea where I would find fresh comfrey locally. I imagine somebody that lived in creek bottom or such might have a patch, but it wouldnt be practical to go get it every day even if I knew where. Your suggestion only practical if I had my own supply of comfrey. Also this is late Autumn here and we were just down to 25F this morning so unless sheltered doubt any fresh comfrey leaves to be had.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Comfrey is a good choice. Another common name for it is Bruise Wort.
I'd also suggest some type of salve with arnica in it. But don't use arnica on any open cuts or take it internally.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Another vote for liniment, that stuff is like a miracle boo boo cure around here. 

I'm more of the walk it off variety, not because I am tuff, but because I am good at gritting my teeth and pretending I am tuff.

Rosemary tea compresses do well for bruising.

I don't know though, peeled grapes and a harp being played...add some palm tree frawns being fanned over me and I may have to sit this one out!!!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Thanks folks, been reading, the arnica gel seems worth a shot. Never heard of it before. Means more walking, but will stop at natural foods coop and see if they have it. If not will order some online.

Swelling much, much better now. It was swelling even just sitting at computer desk, had to lie down to get swelling down. Now much less so. I can even get low cut oxford type shoe on, there is enough room untied for splint to tuck in at sides of shoe though little cramped. Only serious pain is if I step on anything that puts pressure against middle of the bottom of my foot between heel and toes. If I can just step down on toe area or heel area, then its ok. This is livable even without further treatment but if liniment and arnica help, that would be great. Also my cold is toward end of its cycle so thats helping my mood and energy too.


----------



## johncronejr (Nov 4, 2007)

Always remember R.I.C.E.

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/sprainsstrains/a/sprain_4.htm

Rest
Ice
Compress
Elevation

Ice is the absolute critical element here as it will reduce swelling and inflammation. Be careful that you do not leave ice on longer than 15-20 minutes at a time as you can frostbite. 

DO NOT use heat first as this will dramatically increase swelling and pain.

Ice is a "miracle cure". Good Luck!


----------

